# Ipod Touch bouton power enfoncé



## nancyarchi (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Ce Week-End, le bouton power de mon Ipod Touch s'est brusquement enfoncé (en fait, j'ai sentis de la résistance progressive quelques minutes avant qu'il soit définitivement enfoncé...)

Après avoir contacté l'APR chez qui j'ai effectué l'achat (celui de Nancy - place Maginot), celui ci m'indique le prix exorbitant de l'échange standard: 160 , sans geste commercial pour les bons client bien évidemment 

Apres recherche sur l'apple store ou les prix sont similaires (140 avec un dépôt de boite pou renvoi à mon domicile), je voulais savoir si:

1/ d'autres personnes ont eu ce genre de soucis;
2/ comment ont elles résolu le problème?
3/ connaissez vous des sites sérieux sur internet qui proposent une réparation (ou une vente de pièces détachées dans le cas ou je serais amené à le réparer moi même?)

Merci de votre lecture et bonne journée


----------



## loulou.66 (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Je suis désolé je n'ai jamais eu sa ni jamais vu sa 
Bonne chance !


----------

